
Autogenerate GraphQL API from MySQL/PostgreSQL Database with GraphQLize - oczek
https://blog.graphqleditor.com/graphqlize-instant-graphql-api-from-postgresql-mysql/
======
_frkl
Looks interesting, well done. I'm using (and am extremely happy with) Hasura.
Apart from supporting non Postgres dbs, what differentiates this?

~~~
charlie0077
I notice that Hasura does not support groupBy. And I don't like a blackbox
service. I eventually built my own library:
[https://github.com/charlie0077/graphql-server-
crud/](https://github.com/charlie0077/graphql-server-crud/) I am curious to
see your thoughts about it.

